# e8400 overclock



## temprahater (Jul 14, 2012)

Did a simple OC from 3.0 to 3.2 from something i found online , is there anyway to OC anymore without replaceing the stock cooler ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What temps do you see under load?
It's not a good idea to OC using the OEM heatsink or lower quality components.
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

with a stock cooler you should not overclock at all

please list your components as asked for by Tyree.

Lastly I have an e8400 and if yours is the g0 stepping model then you have a good chip for overclocking but you must get an aftermarket cooler. I have been running mine at 4GHz for nearly 6 years.

Read my guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> Read my guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


Out of curiosity, what are the preferred room temps for running an E8400 @4GHz on air? (what are your room temps?)

Sorry for steering off topic. :whistling:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

helios19 said:


> Out of curiosity, what are the preferred room temps for running an E8400 @4GHz on air? (what are your room temps?)
> 
> Sorry for steering off topic. :whistling:


The thing with overclocking is that no two chips will give the same overclock. I got my I3-550 (yes I know it's a newer chip) also overclocked to 4,10ghz and where I stay it gets like over 30c most days in summer. Had a E2160 (overclocking dream) that I also overclocked, but could only get 2,70ghz in summer and on occasion 3,00ghz in winter.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, well my room heats up like crazy in Summer... has hit 40+ degrees Celsius before... so I guess I shouldn't expect much if I were to OC personally.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

40c is like close to death D: and you're STILL OCING in that weather? gg xD


----------

